# Primitive camping close to Cherokee?



## davidh (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi! I live in south Cherokee county and wondering if there is anywhere nearby for walk or drive in tent camping for myself and my two young sons.  Just looking for someplace quiet and secluded.  A place to teach my kids some camping and LNT.

We've been hiking many of the nearby parks for a few years but haven't stayed overnight yet.  Not interested in square tent pads and cement tables.  A campground where the sites are 30 yards apart might be ok, if there is no tent pad, hard packed dirt, steel fire ring, etc.  I'm not some fool that's going to burn down the woods, carouse all night, chop up a bunch of trees or trash the place up.   And I don't want to be around anyone like that.

I called the DNR about the Allatoona WMA. First I was told you could camp anywhere you wanted except for on a food plot or near a road.  Then another fellow came on the line and told me that since it's Army Corps land you have to follow their rules = no camping unless in a designated area.  But that generally you can park at the gates and wander the property all you like at any time.  I take this to mean 24x7x365?

So I called the Army Corps about their rules.  A man there of course said no camping and that there are no campsites on that particular property.

That leaves me still with a few questions.

- Was I given accurate information?

- If you tie a hammock between two trees to take a 6 hour 'nap' during a 24 hour hike and heat up some water with a tiny alcohol stove, are you camping?

- Where is the nearest WMA property to Lake Allatoona area that does offer quiet primitive camping either in their designated area or wherever?  Most I'd want is an outhouse somewhere.  Even that's optional.  I understand about the national forests.  Looking for some place closer to home.

- With respect to bowhunters and the deer rifle season, when do hunters prefer people to not be wandering about?  Late morning to mid-afternoon ok?

In the future, I'd like to take up coyote hunting and join a club so that I have a place I can go off to.  But for now, public property will have to do.

Thanks for any help or advice received!


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 30, 2009)

How close are you talking? Just about 1/2  to 1 hour north of you just off 411, between chatsworth and Elijay is Grassy Mountain, with Lake Conasauga up near the top. It's got improved campsites, but there is a tent area, near the trailhead that sounds like what you're looking for. And, it does at least have bathrooms.


----------



## davidh (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Bob, I was looking at that Lake campground after I posted.  That sounds about right.  Also looking for places to suggest for my son's cub scouts.  Red Top Pioneer fits the bill.  Maybe Rocky Mountain?


----------



## davidh (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone know about camping on any WMA near Cherokee County?  Would it annoy a ranger if I was to call one to ask?


----------



## centerc (Oct 1, 2009)

try pinelog


----------



## allenww (Oct 1, 2009)

My attitude is that the DNR guys work for us.  

But besides that, the ones with whom I have spoken have always been friendly and knowledgeable.  I do not believe they are easy to annoy - they have seen and heard it all.  

wa


----------



## Firewalker6 (Oct 1, 2009)

Check out Coopers Creek & Mulkey Creek campgrounds in the Chattahoochee N.F. They are primitive campgrounds, no power. They have restrooms & water spigots. There are some really primitive sites on the forest service road outside the campgrounds, no facilities, just campsites & they're spread out, not too close.


----------



## Firewalker6 (Oct 1, 2009)

Deep Hole campground is close by, the sites are kind of close, but still a great camp, no power here either, only restroom and water spigots


----------



## earl (Oct 4, 2009)

The road to Macedonia Cemetary looks like camper row during the opening of deer gun season. My kids camp there all the time and never had a problem. 
Another good investment is the National forest map. You can check their website. I have camped all over the Forest with no problems. For the Scouts check out the trout hatchery area . Primitive camping every where.


----------



## Firewalker6 (Oct 4, 2009)

Earl, you're right, I forgot about the sites around the hatchery, and you can fish in the creek right across from some of them.


----------



## davidh (Oct 4, 2009)

earl said:


> The road to Macedonia Cemetary looks like camper row during the opening of deer gun season. My kids camp there all the time and never had a problem



See, that's what I'm talking about.  Just heading over there, park off the road, walk back about 50 yards, pitch a tent, small fire, bucket toilet or hold it until you can make it back to Wendys and chill for a day or two just walking around.  Pack out the trash, cover everything up.  But maybe a week beFORE gun season.  Too bad I have to work all weekend coming up.

I don't like doing stuff I'm really not supposed to but the rules seem kind of vague.  I guess it's a don't ask don't tell kind of thing.

But some of these suggestions are really good and not as far as I thought.  We are going to visit Conasuaga before the end of the month.  And one other place I haven't figgered out yet.  Store the others up until April.

Thanks all.


----------



## todd (Oct 15, 2009)

The WMA at Allatoona is Corps land and there is no camping except in campgrounds.  Having said that if you go far enough in no one will bother you more than likely.  The road to Macedonia is the county and I guess they don't mind.


----------



## kr983 (Oct 21, 2009)

David, Pine log WMA is just north of HWY 20 (Allatoona WMA is south of it) and offers a lot of great places to camp. Stamp Creek runs through property and I have hiked in (when the gates are closed) and camped on the stream a few times. You can set up camp and catch some trout as well. Small game is open right now up there.


----------

